# Habanos at Costco?



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Does anyone know if Costcos in Mexico sells Habanos? I would think if they did, they would have competitive prices.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Does anyone know if Costcos in Mexico sells Habanos? I would think if they did, they would have competitive prices.


That would be cool. And humidors too!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

And good weed plus motivated members of the opposite gender. :r 

I think the authorized LCDH's in Mexico might get a bit pissed about it.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah, but all they sell is Guantanameras in crates of 500


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Seriously though, the Costcos up here have an OK cigar selection, so I would expect big things down in Cancun or Merida. I bet the Tequila is really cheap if Costco is already selling Cabo for $30 a bottle in Boston.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> And good weed plus motivated members of the opposite gender. :r
> 
> I think the authorized LCDH's in Mexico might get a bit pissed about it.


"Motivated"- one of the more subtle euphemism's I've run into recently


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

That would quickly change them from being the $200 to 2K club.


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

That would be great and hey, David still has Toboada. Well, maybe.


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Seriously though, the Costcos up here have an OK cigar selection, so I would expect big things down in Cancun or Merida. I bet the Tequila is really cheap if Costco is already selling Cabo for $30 a bottle in Boston.


You have cigars at Costco?

Do they come in 1000 count mazos and are they on the isle next to the 10 gallon jar of mayo? :r


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Ironfreak said:


> You have cigars at Costco?
> 
> Do they come in 1000 count mazos and are they on the isle next to the 10 gallon jar of mayo? :r


Very funny... no one else has seen cigars at Costco?


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll ask next time I'm in Costco- I know Loblaws carries them, so why not Costco?


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

I've never seen cigars at Costco, only Humidors. The only Big Name stores I've seen carry "real" cigars is Fortino's chain of stores called Holy Smokes they have in some of thier grocery stores.


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Very funny... no one else has seen cigars at Costco?


I'm just being an ass today.. :r

Honestly brother, I am jealous.. I think it would be cool as shit to go shopping for bulk liquor and stogies at the same place.. :al


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I seem to remember seeing some MM ones down there in a Sam's Club maybe six or seven years ago.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

No Stogies at any of the Costco's I have been to. It would be nice for them to carry that & humidors. I would go crazy in there! Booze, smokes, food, etc. :dr


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Pentagon City Costco in Northern VA has cigars.

I iwas in there last week. Ones i remember were

St Luis Rey Beli's
R&J Bully
Montecristo "Golf Set" -- you see this at JRCigars

Billy


----------



## digger (Mar 22, 2006)

Up north here, they used to have a cigar section in a large cabinet humidor. I think that it was still called PriceClub then.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

At the Costco here in Mexicali, Last times ive visited they have a new phone booth sized humidor with some cigars, No habanos though. The brands they had were Hoyo de Monterrey, AVO, Dunhill, Te Amo Aniversario, San Andreas, Arturo Fuente Curly Heads, etc,. They didnt used to sell cigars up until 2 or 3 months ago. It seemed strange, but i didnt give much thought. The prices were regular, not cheap not expensive.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

The one here in Alabama seems to sell them seasonal. Christmas and Father's Day. Picked up 2 humidors at Christmas. Very nice 100-125 or more RyJ for around $160-ish before HoHo. The other was a 75-100ish for $20.00 about 2-3 weeks after Christmas. Plan on doing the same this year !! Could be some 2007 Ammo ................


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I have seen them at both Costco and Sam's in the Austin, TX area. Not bad prices and the more common brands. Not a huge selection, but looked lied they were well cared for.


Stacey


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

8-9 years ago PriceClub which is now Costco once sold cigars here in SoCal.
Bought my first box there


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

mosesbotbol said:


> Very funny... no one else has seen cigars at Costco?


From my experience, some stores have limited sized humidors and some don't. May be a local store policy thing.

Now as for Havanas at the stores in Mexico? Hmm, interesting idea. Would love to hear from others about this.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a timeshare in Cabo and a Costco opened near my resort. I will have to do a thorough inspection when I go in Feb. I'll report immediately with the findings.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I guess the question is whether an american company (Costco is from Kirkland, WA) can even sell cuban products in locations outside of the US? I would imagine the answer is no, since the money made would go to a company based in the US and they would be profiting from the sale of illegal goods. 

I thought someone posted that it was even illegal for US citizens to smoke ISOMs outside the US or is this not true?

intereting idea though, I have never seen cigars at costco, only cigarettes. I will have to sneak away from my wife and check it out sometime.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> I thought someone posted that it was even illegal for US citizens to smoke ISOMs outside the US or is this not true?
> QUOTE]
> 
> IIRC, the 2004 changes to the asset control regs made it illegal for an American citizen to even purchase a Cuban product for consumption or use outside the US. Of course, if this is correct, how could it even be enforced?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

montecristo#2 said:


> I guess the question is whether an american company (Costco is from Kirkland, WA) can even sell cuban products in locations outside of the US? I would imagine the answer is no, since the money made would go to a company based in the US and they would be profiting from the sale of illegal goods.
> . . .
> 
> Intereting idea though, I have never seen cigars at costco, only cigarettes. I will have to sneak away from my wife and check it out sometime.


They sell Coca Cola in cuba! Of course it's bottled in Mexico. But I bet it tastes the same!?


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

MoTheMan said:


> They sell Coca Cola in cuba! Of course it's bottled in Mexico. But I bet it tastes the same!?


Actually, I bet the coke does taste different in cuba, they have different blends for different countries.

It is a good point, though. However, it is not exactly the same thing. One is a US company selling goods to Cuba, the other is a US company selling Cuban goods.

Selling coke in Cuba does not help the Cuban government, selling habanos in Costco does.

Check out this news report from 2004:

http://www.newsmax.com/archives/articles/2004/7/25/174317.shtml

The coke sold in Cuba is made in Mexico, but it is sold by a subsidiary of coca-cola (assuming the stuff from this report is still true):

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?sec=travel&res=9C04E2DF133FF935A25751C0A961958260

:r

I wonder what happens if Costco has a subsidiary in Mexico, can they sell habanos? That is the question.


----------

